# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Visit to Aqualeisure in Kulai, Malaysia

## kklim

Went to Aqualeisure in Kulai, Johor with some friends. Big selection of supplies and fish. They have plants and terrarium stuff too. Great service from Ah Ban (below; used to work in Singapore) and his crew. It's located within an industrial park. Just let the security guard at the gate know where you're heading; parking isn't a problem.

https://pasteboard.co/IJMT5E3.jpg

https://pasteboard.co/IJMVxh7.jpg

https://pasteboard.co/IJMWu7r.jpg

https://pasteboard.co/IJMXqcs.jpg

https://pasteboard.co/IJMYE0m.jpg

----------

